
Mathematicians Solve The Topological Mystery Behind The “Brazuca” Football - jonbaer
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/mathematicians-solve-the-topological-mystery-behind-the-brazuca-world-cup-football-2e11ab1f4391
======
gus_massa
The title is horribly misleading. I think that the research article has a
better title: “From the “Brazuca” ball to Octahedral Fullerenes: Their
Construction and Classiﬁcation”

In fullerenes, all the molecular bounds have (almost) the same length. It’s
very strange that in the new molecule the length of the bounds are very
different. Is this molecule really stable? Is this molecule possible?? Perhaps
this is not a molecule, but only a mathematical solid.

